# Radon ZR Race  29 8.0 - Kaufberatung



## svenso (16. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir - obwohl ich die meiste Zeit Cyclocross fahre - ein 29er MTB zulegen. Nun habe ich ein wenig bei Radon gestöbert und bin auf der ZR Race 8.0 gestoßen. Für den Preis ist es meiner Meinung nach richtig heiß. Bin mir nur ein wenig unsicher bezüglich:

1) Art der Nutzung
Ich fahre zumeist normale Waldwege dazu noch den ein oder anderen Wanderweg (der ja hier und da auch schon recht fordernd sein kann) und dazu habe ich noch ne Asphaltlastige Anfahrt zu den "Spots". Bis jetzt komme ich mit dem Cyclocrosser gut zurecht, nur bei einigen Trails wünsche ich mir manchmal dann doch das MTB. Bin eben eher der KM und HM Bolzer als ein feiner Techniker. Zudem wollte ich - wenn es mir richtig gut gefällt - im nächsten Jahr keine RR-Transalp sondern ne MTB Transalp machen. Dafür sollte das ZR Race doch eigentlich auch taugen (klar nen Fully hat da schon mehr Reserven aber an sich sollte es doch auch damit gut gehen?). Und letztenendes das ein oder andere Rennen oder Marathon.
ZR Race scheint doch da eigentlich nen guter Kompromiss zu sein oder? Alternative? Das Black Sin 29 8.0 finde ich auch scharf, allerdings tue ich mich mit Carbon und MTB doch ein wenig schwer, auch wenn ich ein Carbon RR fahre.

2) Rahmengröße
Bin 1,83 und habe ne 83cm SL. Tendiere zum 18" Rahmen, aber habe noch nie ein wirkliches MTB gekauft und kenne mich da nicht so gut aus - Laut Rechner liegt er ja idealerweise bei 19". Soll ich nun lieber kleiner oder größer nehmen?

Zudem würde ich wohl Clickies dran machen und wahrscheinlich die Reifen wechseln - die Nobby Nics scheinen ja eigentlich nicht einem "Race"Bike würdig zu sein...

Vielen Dank für eure Kommentare!


----------



## filiale (16. August 2014)

Für Dein Nutzungsprofil Zuhause ist ein Hardtail ausreichend.

Für einen Alpencross reicht auch ein HT. Natürlich geht es mit einem Fully, abhängig von der Strecke, zum Teil besser, aber ich kenne viele die mit dem HT in den Alpen bestens zurecht kommen, alles eine Frage der Technik.

Die NN Reifen sind da tatsächlich etwas unangebracht, die kannste beim Kauf direkt runtermachen und hier im Bikemarkt oder ebay verkaufen und holst Dir ein paar schnelle Reifen wie RaceKing oder Racing Ralph, die passen besser zu Deinem Nutzerprofil.

Du hast die SL auf Socken und mit ne Wasserwaage gemessen ? Und richtig fest in den Schritt gedrückt ? 83cm bei 183 ist sehr wenig, daher frage ich nach. 18" ist schön wendig, ne trail Rakete. 20" ist schön für Touren. Ich tendiere immer zum kleineren Rahmen. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Da Du Hm und Km bolzt wäre ein 20" ev. besser. Fakt ist, das ZR Race ist schon sehr sportlich, wie der Name es sagt, d.h. das Oberrohr ist lang, man sitzt gestreckt, wenn das kein Problem ist, nehme das 20" für Deine Touren, Du fährst ja auch RR und bist das sportliche gewohnt. Ansonsten das 18", dann biste eher etwas aufrechter und gemütlicher unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wikinger75 (16. August 2014)

Hallo,

habe mir vor ein paar Wochen auch das ZR Race 29 8.0 zum Aktionpreis zugelegt.
Ich bin mit dem Bike absolut zufrieden.
Die XT-Bremse ist das Beste, was ich bisher gefahren bin. Lässt sich selbst auf steilen,
ruppigen Trails mit einem Finger super dosieren.
Auch mit der Gabel bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Fahre bei 191cm das 20" und würde die Sitzposition als sportlich/komfortabel bezeichnen.
Dir würde ich wohl eher zum 18" raten.
Bin mit dem Bike bei uns im Harz schon ein paar Runden auf recht anspruchsvollen Trails
unterwegs gewesen und bin damit alles gefahren, was ich sonst mit einem Enduro mit 160mm fahre.
Es ist zwar auch immer eine Frage der eigenen Fahrtechnik, aber die 29" Laufräder machen schon viel möglich.
Werde mit dem Bike in 2 Wochen zu einem AlpenX aufbrechen.
Dafür lasse ich die Nobby Nic auch drauf. Sie haben einen super Grip, auch bei nassen Bedingungen und rollen
dafür noch recht gut.
Wenn Du auch vor hast, mit dem ZR Race einen AlpenX zu machen, behalt die Nobby Nic.
Mit einem RaceKing bzw. Racing Ralph könntest Du da Probleme bekommen.
Denke für Deinen Einsatzzweck bist Du mit dem ZR Race bestens bedient


----------



## Wikinger75 (16. August 2014)




----------



## pillehille (16. August 2014)

Servus,
ich habe mir mein ZR Race vor einigen Wochen gekauft.

Ich habe ein Bike zum Marathon fahren und zum Trainieren gesucht. Kurz vor Rad am Ring, mitten in der Marathon-Saison ist mir mein Quantec-Carbonbike gebrochen und ich brauchte schnellen und "günstigen" Ersatz. Wichtig war, kein billiges Carbonbike! 
Ich habe die NobbyNic's direkt runtergemacht und durch RaceKings ersetzt. Mit den neuen Reifen macht das "Race" im Namen auch Sinn. 
Das Bike kann man auch schön über Trails jagen, für sehr grobe Sachen greife ich jedoch lieber zu einem anderen Bike.

Die Alpencross Tauglichkeit des Bikes hängt sehr von der Strecke ab. Hier machen die Nobby Nic Reifen vielleicht auch Sinn, ich würde jedoch eher auf einen Reifen mit einem vernünftigen Pannenschutz setzten.

Was mich an dem Bike etwas stört ist die Optik. Mein Raw-Rahmen wurde anscheinend nicht sehr pfleglich behandelt und hat ein paar Kratzer etc unter dem Lack. Stellenweise wurde der Rahmen nachgeschmirgelt (vielleicht Spritzer vom Schweißen.. keine Ahnung). Ist zwar bei dem Raw-Design nicht ganz zu vermeiden und nörgeln auf hohem Niveau aber mich stört es trotzdem etwas. 
Ich werde den Rahmen ggf nachpulvern.

Eine Alternative wäre ein Votec vc19, Das Bike gibt es in 19" und hat auch eine gute Ausstattung in allen Preislagen. Das Rahmendesign ist der Hammer, ein Kumpel hat sich das Bike zeitgleich gekauft und ich bin ein wenig neidisch auf den schönen Rahmen.
Hätte es das Votec in 20" gegeben hätte ich da zugeschlagen. Wegen meiner Größe 185/SL88 musste ich aber 20" haben.

Du wirst mit dem Bike sicherlich deinen Spaß haben.


----------



## svenso (17. August 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure hilfreichen Antworten! Ich war gestern bei einem Händler und bin dort einfach mal das Cannondale F29 5 (Lefty Gabel) Probe gefahren. Hat mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen. Der Händler wollte 1600€ dafür haben. Wenn ich die Specs vergleiche ist von der reinen Ausstattung das Radon vorne, da beim F29 ein mix aus Deore und SLX herrscht. Der Mehrpreis scheint wohl die Lefty und der Name zu sein. Besser sind wohl die LR und die Racing Ralph sind auch schon draufgezogen.
Was haltet ihr von den C'dale mit Lefty? Ich finde das Bike sehr ansprechend, aber habe ein wenig Angst vor der Leftygabel wegen Wartung, Austausch bei Defekt oder sowas... Sollte ich trotzdem beim Radon bleiben?

Das Votec finde ich auch recht schön, allerdings preislich etwas höher und ich finde das Raw-Alu eigentlich recht cool, auch wenn noch nicht live gesehen


----------



## pillehille (17. August 2014)

Das Cdale kann eigentlich nur durch die Lefty und die Bereifung punkten.
Die Laufräder sind im Gegensatz zu den X1900 nicht wirklich besser.
Eine Lefty ist halt etwas besonderes und setzt sich optisch/technisch deutlich von Radon ab. Nüchtern betrachtet ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bei Cdale im Gegensatz zu Radon ziemlich mies.

Das Votec VC19 Comp ist etwas günstiger als das Radon, hat auch nur eine Reba und SLX Ausstattung, dafür einen besseren Laufradsatz und Race-Reifen. Sattel und Griffe sind von Ergon.

Besorg dir mal die Bike 07/14, da wurden einige Bikes ~1500€ getestet


EDIT: Votec ist doch nicht billiger, ich wusste nicht, dass Radon wieder die Preise gesenkt hat


----------



## Bandito76 (18. August 2014)

Ich habe mir vor wenigen Tagen das ZR Race 29 8.0 bestellt - ich bin ebenfalls 1,83cm, habe ne 82er Schrittlänge und habe mich für 18" entschieden. Das Race soll ja eh eine recht gestreckte Sitzposition haben, ich denke da sollte man bei dem körperlichem Setup gut mit 18" klar kommen 
Das Race gibt es aktuell für 1300 Doppelmark und bei der Ausstattung wird es schwer sein was mit besserem Preis-Leistungsverhältniss zu bekommen.
Und für alle die eigentlich Vorbehalte gegen Versenderbikes haben - ich lasse mir den Drahtesel an einen Radon Vertragspartner in der Nähe liefern und kann es dort (hoffentlich schon bald) fahrfertig abholen. Laut einem sehr freundlichen Mitarbeiter von Bikediscount geht es so sogar schneller als wenn die einem das Rad direkt nach Hause schicken würden.


----------



## Flanschbob (21. August 2014)

kann jemand was zum lack/pulver beim raw rahmen sagen? ist die qualität in ordnung? ich denke ja mal nicht, dass das wirklich alu raw ist.

das gewicht ist ja mit 11kg (ich denke mal in 16" und ohne pedale) angegeben - passt das?


----------



## lordbritannia (21. August 2014)

Bin das ZR Race '13 letztes Jahr gefahren und war super zufrieden!! Die NN würde ich auf jeden Fall drauflassen, perfekte Reifen.... 

ich würde euch raten eine KS Lev Variostütze ans Bike zu schrauben, einfach genial wenn es steiler wird. Da fährst du auch "schlechteren" Fullyfahrern davon....


----------



## Mattotor (19. Februar 2015)

Ich wollte mir bald das 2015 Zr Race 8.0 bestellen.Hat das schon einer von euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edi6800 (22. Februar 2015)

Mattotor schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir bald das 2015 Zr Race 8.0 bestellen.Hat das schon einer von euch?


Preis-/Leistungssieger in MB 03/15


----------



## Mattotor (22. Februar 2015)

Die Tests hab ich schon alle verschlungen .

Ich tendiere ja zu einem 20" Rahmen bei 1,85 und 85 cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## edi6800 (22. Februar 2015)

Mattotor schrieb:


> Die Tests hab ich schon alle verschlungen .
> 
> Ich tendiere ja zu einem 20" Rahmen bei 1,85 und 85 cm Schrittlänge.



Ich fahre ein 29er Black Sin 8.0 als 20er Rahmen bei 183 und 89er Schrittlänge - bin mir bewusst, dass das grenzwertig ist, aber ich fühle mich sehr wohl - mag aber auch eine gestrecktere Sitzposition. Denke, DU kommst mit dem 20er auch zurecht; im Zweifel natürlich immer: Probefahren

...wer die Wahl hat...

BG

Edi


----------



## Spinner1979 (14. März 2015)

Ich klinke mich mal ein und lass den Thread wieder aufleben.
Ich möchte mir eigentlich das Race 29 8.0 zulegen, da ich biss jetzt nur ein Crossbike fahre und mehr auf unbefestigten Wegen unterwegs sein möchte. Ich habe alle Threads durchgelesen und bin mir nicht sicher welche Grösse ich bestellen soll. Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit die Bikes Probe zu fahren.  Ich bin 180 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 82cm, habe aber Rücken Beschwerden und bevorzuge eigentlich immer eine aufrechte Sitzhaltung. Deswegen und da ich eher längere Touren fahren möchte tendiere ich eher zum 20er als zum 18er.
Was meint ihr, ist ein 20er bei meinen Daten fahrbar?

Schon mal für alle Antworten vielen Dank

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mattotor (14. März 2015)

Ich hab mir ein Zr Race 8.0 vor 2 Wochen zugelegt, in 20 Zoll
Körpergröße 1,85 Schrittlänge 85 cm.
Passt


----------



## Flaschenmann (19. März 2015)

Wie kommt ihr eigentlich mit dem hohen Tretlager des ZR Race klar ? Ich habe teilweise echt Probleme bei langsamen technischen Sachen ( Stehenbleiben, balancieren auf der Stelle usw ) oder Rinnen dass ich das Rad als " kippelig" empfinde. ( Abgesehen davon fährt es genial )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (19. März 2015)

Hatte das hohe Tretlager nie als negativ empfunden. Im Gegenteil, nachdem jetzt noch ein Cube AMS 120 in den Fuhrpark gefunden hat, geht mir manchmal beim pedalieren das tiefere tretlager auf den Senkel, wenn es auf Wurzeln beim pedalieren auch mal aufsetzt. Das habe ich beim ZR Race nicht wirklich häufig. Aber fakt ist auch, dass das AMS "satter" in den Kurven liegt.


----------



## wilde_kerle (19. März 2015)

Hi,
ich fahre seit November das 2015er Race 10.0 in 20", bei 182cm und 89 cm Schrittlänge. Damit bin ich bei ähnlichem Terrain wie du top zufrieden. Hauptsächlich Feld- und Waldwege, gelegentlich Straße, immer zügig unterwegs, Trails nur gelegentlich. In den Bergen war ich immer mit einem Hardtail unterwegs und kam auch damit gut zurecht. Komme aus Koblenz, wo es auch einen guten Anbieter gibt. Dennoch bekam das Radon den Vorzug.
Tolles Bike .


----------

